# Scouse birds at there finest



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Take your pick lads which one would you bang lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1374468/The-good-bad-downright-tacky-It-Liverpool-Day-Aintree-kicks-off.html


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I was just sick all over my chicken and vegetables.


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good god have mercy on our souls!


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The ones that got their t!ts out wernt too shabby.... rest of them, fcuking disgraceful lol


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Not good Ken you must try harder


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I will take the bloke on the right....


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like the drag queen of the year float at pride festival


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dark haired one that got arrested if the middle bottom one is off limits.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

i swear to god this obsession with fake tan IS NOT ATTRACTIVE!

it is rank. FVCKING RANK

it gets all over your jeans and bedsheets. it STINKS. and it tastes RANK.

birds need to either jump on a tanning bed or get a cheap easy jet flight to a hot country for a bit :laugh:


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

just had a good ol' tug to those pictures


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> The ones that got their t!ts out wernt too shabby.... rest of them, fcuking disgraceful lol


Yeah I agree with that, The lass in the black french knickers has one of those asses that makes the best sound when you slap it I can tell


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

What the fvck IS this?! They know it's about horses not cake, right?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Paulieb said:


> Not good Ken you must try harder


Sorry mate, you must have very high standards lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nowt wrong with that , just cos its got a bit of timber on it, im sure after 5 pints i would try climbing it like a fookin mountaineering expert up ben nevis !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Is this channel 4 new programme

'My Big Fat Gypsy Day at Aintree'


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Witch-King said:


> What the fvck IS this?! They know it's about horses not cake, right?


Haha, my guess is that some of them wouldn't mind finding this on their pillows.


----------



## eddiem (Dec 21, 2010)

not fussy take who ever says yes first


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

eddiem said:


> not fussy take who ever says yes first


Glad you got your confidence back


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Why do they always picture the worst, saying that im a scouser an i hate scouse birds, not the looks or anyhting, just their attitude


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

sakso said:


>


My.Thoughts.Exactly.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

I love all the women. short, tall, fat, skinny, young, old, black, white, yellow, brown... GOD I LOVE EM ALL.... I WANT EM ALL...


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> My.Thoughts.Exactly.


Mate what do you expect from a bunch OF iron loving monsters1?1/LOL


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Is this what happens when you take gear and then sit on your sofa eatign Krispy Kreme's all day ?


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

i'd rather ride some of the horses than the old biddys

but a few of the young'uns i've prob had worse after a night out

the on the blue dress if she lost weight or didn't wear a tight dress that you can see her lager belly, i would


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Nowt wrong with that , just cos its got a bit of timber on it, im sure after 5 pints i would try climbing it like a fookin mountaineering expert up ben nevis !!!!


u n me both flintster


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

sakso said:


> I love all the women. short, tall, fat, skinny, young, old, black, white, yellow, brown... GOD I LOVE EM ALL.... I WANT EM ALL...


Hows about this one?? :lol:


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Hows about this one?? :lol:


hmmmmmmmmmmmm..... You got me there mate... I will put it between those knockers tho...


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> The ones that got their t!ts out wernt too shabby.... rest of them, fcuking disgraceful lol


could still do with a bag putting over her head thoe,then your good to go.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Hows about this one?? :lol:


Is that aul slapper than wayne rooney fecked


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Hows about this one?? :lol:


I'd rather fvck it than feed it


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Hows about this one?? :lol:


MAN THE HARPOONS.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Hows about this one?? :lol:


funny how somebody's gave the gargoyle flowers and not this big fat mess


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

m_momo1 said:


> now if carlsberg did girfriends .....


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

This is more like it


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Take your pick lads which one would you bang lol
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1374468/The-good-bad-downright-tacky-It-Liverpool-Day-Aintree-kicks-off.html


I can't believe I got tricked into looking at that link and those pictures - have had a good day today so am feeling kind, but on any other day I'd neg you for it. :lol:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Nowt wrong with that , just cos its got a bit of timber on it, im sure after 5 pints i would try climbing it like a fookin mountaineering expert up ben nevis !!!!


i'd pump her like a dunlop


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

wouldnt empty a gun in them lol or ride them into battle


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

What is it with Ascot and the ladies thinking it's sound to dress like a fvcking dimlo


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

This made me feel sick.....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

What time are they racing at


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

I can smell the fish custard fae here


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

your all just jealous cos i bet most of them could double what you or i could squat or deadlift!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

rocky666 said:


> your all just jealous cos i bet most of them could double what you or i could squat or deadlift!


They would need to be a lot bigger than that pal


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm on my way to ladies day today at Aintree so will try and get some pics of some scouse birds there. The good ones and the orange ones!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

For the tits...










For the **** and filth factor... :thumb:










For the fact she reminds me of Fearne Cotton and I might have a chance...










For the MILF factor, something tells me she would ruin me :thumbup1:










Purely because I think she's cute as hell...


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

If you couldn't tell from previous post, I'm very bored and very horny... at Work! Is w*nking at work acceptable?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hahah shorty you picked that blonde lass for the same reason I did, because she reminds me of fearne cotton and I thought i'de have a chance!!!

Ruin her together?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Shorty1002 said:


> Is w**nking at work acceptable?


As long as you dont get caught.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Shorty1002 said:


> If you couldn't tell from previous post, I'm very bored and very horny... at Work! Is w**nking at work acceptable?


wa*kin at work is very very acceptable, i have been paid thousands over the years for it :lol:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> hahah shorty you picked that blonde lass for the same reason I did, because she reminds me of fearne cotton and I thought i'de have a chance!!!
> 
> Ruin her together?


Deal... Now all we need to do is find her


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> wa*kin at work is very very acceptable, i have been paid thousands over the years for it :lol:


I hadn't thought about it in that way before... Being paid to w*nk - Brilliant.

Desk based ****ing or in the toilet?

Are 'Danger ****s' still a craze?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

As rough as they are... I have found myself looking at the pics a fair few times now!!

What's going on with my bloody sex drive


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

to be honest, more of them would get it, than wouldn't.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Jesus man.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> to be honest, more of them would get it, than wouldn't.


I'm hoping that happens this weekend!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Shorty1002 said:


> If you couldn't tell from previous post, I'm very bored and very horny... at Work! *Is w*nking at work acceptable*?


Normal yes, but since Shorty1002 you are a primary School teacher, i would say no on this one


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Shorty1002 said:


> I hadn't thought about it in that way before... Being paid to w*nk - Brilliant.
> 
> Desk based ****ing or in the toilet?
> 
> Are 'Danger ****s' still a craze?


Awesome!! Dangerw*nks!!

Phase 1: Get hard

Phase 2: Shout muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum as loud as you can

Phase 3: Finish before she comes upstairs to make sure your ok!!



Now i dont live at home its difficult. Ill get the Larger lady downstairs to check on me :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

x


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> dont they have any fcuking gyms in scouseland or what ???


Yeah they do.....in Prison, hence why Prisons are full of Scousers


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

how much of their clothes did them two take off?


----------

